# Hertz subs...anyone running them?



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

Incoming Audison amp, already own Hertz HSK-165 components so I was wondering about maybe keeping with the theme and getting a Hertz sub. ID8v.3 on the way which I was planning to just stick in the back deck to replace the factory 8 and running it from the rear 2 channels of the Audison. I don't need a lot of output so the ID 8 would be plenty and if I opted to swap that for a Hertz it would just be for a 10. Does anyone have any experience with their subs? The HSK components I loved so I have no reason to think the sub wouldn't follow suit.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

you could type hertz into the search box and see who uses them.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Both Genxx and myself run Hertz subs. Very nice IMO.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

ibanzil said:


> you could type hertz into the search box and see who uses them.


Thanks for the help. If your response wasn't a sarcastic backhanded remark in reference to using the search function instead of posting then I sincerely apologize. If it was...then I stand behind my sarcastic response.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> Both Genxx and myself run Hertz subs. Very nice IMO.


They seem like power hungry little buggers from the specs. What specific sub are you running?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I run a ML2500 and Brian has a pair of ES250's in his F-250.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

jowens500 said:


> I run a ML2500 and Brian has a pair of ES250's in his F-250.


That ML2500 reads like it would be a sweet sub. Likely more output than I would need. I'd have the choice of either 210 watts at 4 off the rear 2 channels of one amp or running a second amp to power a sub. Cheaper route is definitely to stick to the plan with the ID8 but this idea popped in my head and, well, we all know how that goes.


----------



## JWPOORE (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no clue how they sound, but I'm sure they sound great. I just bought a set from someone on another forum. He also has an almost new pair he is selling as well. I am not sure about how to give you the link to the other forum if you are interested in them without violating this boards rules. I read where it said no Ebay links, but I am not sure about other forum links. The guy I bough them from is honest and well known in the industry. 

I tried to put the link here, but I guess this was my first post and I am not sure if is allowed to begin with. I mainly lurk and learn on sites and usually don't type input on threads unless it's something that is exactly what I'm looking for; but did not realize I had not posted anything on this site since I joined here.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

JWPOORE said:


> I have no clue how they sound, but I'm sure they sound great. I just bought a set from someone on another forum. He also has an almost new pair he is selling as well. I am not sure about how to give you the link to the other forum if you are interested in them without violating this boards rules. I read where it said no Ebay links, but I am not sure about other forum links. The guy I bough them from is honest and well known in the industry.
> 
> I tried to put the link here, but I guess this was my first post and I am not sure if is allowed to begin with. I mainly lurk and learn on sites and usually don't type input on threads unless it's something that is exactly what I'm looking for; but did not realize I had not posted anything on this site since I joined here.


What model did you get? They're some visually appealing subs for damn sure! I think I know the FS post you're speaking of already and I already responded to him, LOL.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

the Hi Engergy 10 is a good choice too


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I run my ES250's in about .32 cuft. and they do great. I would call them accurate, musical, quick ect. A great sounding sub. In my box I have a problem with lowend roll off but a little bump at 31.5hz and its all good.

They do not get extremely loud but work great if you are not looking for monster output.

They can be crossed over higher also while performing very well.

I have 500w on a pair and that's all they need.IMO


----------



## JWPOORE (Feb 8, 2007)

VTECnicalAccord said:


> What model did you get? They're some visually appealing subs for damn sure! I think I know the FS post you're speaking of already and I already responded to him, LOL.


I got his HX 250 D subs. (Dual 4ohm). Just got them today and they look nice. The other ones he had were single 4 ohm speakers.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

JWPOORE said:


> I got his HX 250 D subs. (Dual 4ohm). Just got them today and they look nice. The other ones he had were single 4 ohm speakers.


Check your PM over there....ahem...lol.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I heard a single Hertz Mille 12 in a new Accord. Sound quality was unreal. It wasn't very loud though. Then again, it wasn't supposed to be. They also get the award for coolest looking sub ever made lol.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I dunno about Hertz, but I had an ID8v.3 for a while, and it sounded great. Didn't take alot of juice to get it going either - surprisingly efficient for an 8" sub. If you already have coming, I'd at least give it a try.


----------



## AudiR8dreamer (Apr 23, 2009)

I have 2 10" Hertz Hi Energy subs in a sealed enclosure installed just a couple of weeks ago. Being powered by 2 Audisson LRx 3.1k amps . . . that's 700w going to each sub. Sound is excellent. Very dynamic, musical, deep clean bass. They can take so much power and never even come close to any distortion. My installer did a great job tuning them as they sound like they're coming out of my front doors rather than the trunk. Phenominal impact. Given the equipment your working with, don't hold back now on your sub. The ID sub is nice, but not in the same league as the Hertz Hi Energy.


----------

